# Squid 2.7 install FreeBSD 10



## dmitriyby (Feb 10, 2015)

I can not install Squid 2.7 to freebsdFreeBSD 10. Problems with the installation Squid 3.3 has not been.
But difficulties arise when working squid 3.3. When multiple users connecting process Squid 3.3 loaded at 100%. Which was not on the Squid 2.7.
Сan someone faced with a similar problem that occurs.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 14, 2015)

Squid 2.7 reached end of support from their upstream in 2012.  See the link at the bottom.  This means you won't be able to automatically install this on on FreeBSD anymore.  You should use www/squid, currently version 3.4.11, which can be installed via `pkg install squid`.  If you are still having issues, you should take it up with the Squid upstream so it can get fixed in a future Squid release.

http://www.squid-cache.org/mail-archive/squid-users/201208/0168.html


----------

